# What happend so far (pictures)



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's what happened over the past few days, I started out with a bunch wood and a ugly tank that had hoods I didn't like at all (and they I didn't find sufficient).

I started by building pretty much a box fitting tight around the top of the tank, which then got stained on the outside and heavy duty water proof white paint on the inside. The actual lid that goes on top is done as well (just not yet screwed together).

The Stand is pretty much a super simple DYI shelf which I routed the edges and gave a clear coat just to protect the wood from any water that may drip while I work on the tank.

Last but not least a picture of the "new tank" and its stand.

A carpenter will prop turn green now and see all kinds mistakes I made, but I think for never ever having built nothing before and not having used the kinda power tools needed here before, I think I done a pretty ok'ish job on it all so far.

Oh yea and my pump arrived yesterday as well (Eheim 2213, my fav).


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice job!..........stand and hood look great!................Now the fun part comes!..........wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea plants are ordered and should arrive mid next week. Then some cycling and I can think about what fish I want now


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That's awesome. I think you did a great job. I wish I was able to make "stuff".
What type fish are you considering? How fun!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just didn't like the standard hoods and wanted this 'picture' in my head....I think it looks nice all being nature colord wood rather then plastic & metal.
I hadn't gotten as far as fish yet will think about it while the tank cycles  Thou I am limited kinda with a water KH1 pH 6.8, can hardly get any softer then that LOL


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

well ...... i have to say BEAUTIFUL JOB!!!!! wow that looks incredible!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job. I like how unique it is and all that storage is a bonus.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for y'alls feedback, its not perfect by no means, but thanks for being kind anyways :lol:
Its actually based off the old Juwel tank hoods (for those who remember).

I wanted the storage for pumps, foods all that good stuff and I think what I got now will be plenty enough


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

You should be in the furniture trade, very nice work. My only suggestion would be to brace the stand across the back. When that tank is filled, there will be considerable weight and it won't take much to move it sideways. At least that's what appearts the case from the photos.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful! I love the look of natural wood. Job well done!


----------



## crimsontsavo (Feb 13, 2008)

This makes me want to design one for my 5 gallon. So pretty!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Byron said:


> You should be in the furniture trade, very nice work. My only suggestion would be to brace the stand across the back. When that tank is filled, there will be considerable weight and it won't take much to move it sideways. At least that's what appearts the case from the photos.


Ah...NOP...I'd starve to death I think if I was to do this for a living I think.

See how the back of the stand is white and my walls are yellow? That's cause there's 3/4" backboard on there, that's even better then bracing 
Plus I had a "weight test" done yesterday with hubby sitting on it, let's just say he's BIG guy and the tank will weight less then him (gravel, water and all) and it was super sturdy :lol:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

crimsontsavo said:


> This makes me want to design one for my 5 gallon. So pretty!


A Stand or a hood? Either one would be easy enough for a 5g cause its so small.
Now that I know how to do it, I'll built more too :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Ah...NOP...I'd starve to death I think if I was to do this for a living I think.
> 
> See how the back of the stand is white and my walls are yellow? That's cause there's 3/4" backboard on there, that's even better then bracing
> Plus I had a "weight test" done yesterday with hubby sitting on it, let's just say he's BIG guy and the tank will weight less then him (gravel, water and all) and it was super sturdy :lol:


Excellent...I'll sleep better now knowing it isn't going to topple on you.:lol:

Very nice job again. B.


----------



## doughnut (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow that really does look sharp! I plan on having my dad help me build a stand as carpentry is his trade. First though I need to get an aquarium worthy of the effort. 

Congrats on your accomplishment!
doughnut


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

doughnut said:


> Wow that really does look sharp! I plan on having my dad help me build a stand as carpentry is his trade. First though I need to get an aquarium worthy of the effort.
> 
> Congrats on your accomplishment!
> doughnut


Thanks :-D and I'm sure your dad will be able to built something far nicer then that.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

DONE! (for the moment :lol: ) I have to say filling it up when the backyard water hose connection is right next to the office window is soooo much easier on the back then carry water buckets 

And who'd have thought I can go with all these power tools and all this stuff, not hurt myself one time, just to cut a nice chuck outta my knuckle on the PUMP.... :roll:


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Very Beautiful. I wanted to build something just like that!


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

OK I am a carpenter...... It looks very nice. Now the only thing i see wrong is, On the back of your stand you may want to get a 1/4" inch Plywood and nail it on Top to Bottom, side to side to keep the stand Square so that way it dont start going sideways and collapes Just a thought.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Dis-regard that last post didnt see the 3/4 part. lol IT looks great.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice job and I ain't just being nice. The first photo made tank look awfully tall while setting on the stand, but last photo makes it look more manageable with regards to cleaning,vaccuming etc.Good job!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

mollies said:


> OK I am a carpenter...... It looks very nice. Now the only thing i see wrong is, On the back of your stand you may want to get a 1/4" inch Plywood and nail it on Top to Bottom, side to side to keep the stand Square so that way it dont start going sideways and collapes Just a thought.


:shock: get out you're just saying this to be nice, or you're not really a carpenter or something :lol:

Look at the picture in detail, see how my walls are yellow and the back of the stand is white? There's 3/4- 1/2" backboard on it (painted white) so it can't go side-side and it is nailed to the sides, top, bottom and center shelves (plenty nails lol). I'd hope its stable enough this way (seems like it so far).


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

1077 said:


> Very nice job and I ain't just being nice. The first photo made tank look awfully tall while setting on the stand, but last photo makes it look more manageable with regards to cleaning,vaccuming etc.Good job!


Once the plants arrive & are in, I'll take new pictures strait on (not at angle) so no one will be tricked. Thou honestly the tank itself when I first got it looked 'small' for a 55g and somewhat outta proportion to me, but now with its new hood, looks MUCH better to my eyes :lol:


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> :shock: get out you're just saying this to be nice, or you're not really a carpenter or something :lol:
> 
> Look at the picture in detail, see how my walls are yellow and the back of the stand is white? There's 3/4- 1/2" backboard on it (painted white) so it can't go side-side and it is nailed to the sides, top, bottom and center shelves (plenty nails lol). I'd hope its stable enough this way (seems like it so far).


Yes i am a carpenter. Have ben for 12 years. Your stand looks very nice. and yes i read the post that said you had 3/4 backboard on there. A 1/4 iinch would have done the trick tho. Again it looks realy nice.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow now I really feel proud of myself to have a professional person say that about my stand dang....
Well I seen these thin back boards you're talking bout too at the store, but I figured I rather use ticker wood on everything then to thin stuff all around for the cabinet (rather to big boards and it withstand a earthquake then thin stuff and it breaks under the tank right!?).
And really like I said, I never used saw's or routers etc before in my LIFE and I have much LESS idea how thick boards would have been structurally sufficient :lol: 

Biggest reason I like it apart from its looks, it matches the rest of my office (all natural untreated wood shelves and desk).


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow you did an awsome job. I love it and can't wait to see pictures with plants and fish.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you ....


----------

